# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  ** حملة سيئاتك بدلها حسنــات !!

## moamen5005

**


*أتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها*
* فعل الحسنة بعد السيئة*

* إن الخطأ والوقوع في بعض المعاصي لا يكاد يسلم منه أحد ،* 
* وإن كان الناس يتفاوتون بين مقل ومستكثر.*
* وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
* " والذي نفسي بيده لو لم تخطئوا لجاء الله عز وجل بقوم يخطئون ثم يستغفرون فيغفر لهم".*

* وقد جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يخبره أنه قد أصاب من امرأة قبلة، فأنزل الله قوله تعالى:* 
* (وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ الحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ ){هود:114} ،* 

* إنها منة عظيمة من الله على هذه الأمة* 
* أن جعل حسنات بنيها تكفر سيئاتهم:* 
* (وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُوا اللهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا اللهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ . أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ)*
*(آل عمران: 135ـ 136 )*

* ، وقد أكد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المعنى* 
* حين قال لمعاذ بن جبل رضي الله عنه:*
*  " وأتبع الحسنة السيئة تمحها".*

* إن الذنوب يا أيها العباد الكرام توبق العبد وتهلكه ،*
*  والنجاة منها التعرض لأسباب المغفرة...*
* ومنها فعل الحسنة بعد السيئة ، وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا المعنى وجلاه ووضحه حين قال:* 
* " إن مثل الذي يعمل السيئات ثم يعمل الحسنات كمثل رجل كانت عليه درع ضيقة، قد خنقته، ثم عمل حسنة فانفكت حَلْقة، ثم عمل أخرى فانفكت حلقة أخرى، حتى يخرج إلى الأرض".*

* وفي الصحيحين عن أنس رضي الله عنه قال:*
*  كنت عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاء رجل فقال:*
*  يا رسول الله إني أصبت حدا فأقمه عليّ،* 
* ولم يسأله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فحضرت الصلاة فصلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلما قضى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الصلاة، قال ـ أي الرجل ـ :*
* يا رسول الله إني أصبت حدا فأقم فيّ كتاب الله،*
*  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:*
* "أليس قد صليت معنا؟" قال: بلى. قال: " فإن الله قد غفر ذنبك".*

* كما ورد عنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله:*
* "إن رجلا أذنب ذنبا , فقال : يا رب , إني أذنبت ذنبا فاغفره . فقال الله : عبدي عمل ذنبا , فعلم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به , قد غفرت لعبدي , ثم عمل ذنبا آخر فقال : رب , إني عملت ذنبا فاغفره . فقال تبارك وتعالى : علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به , قد غفرت لعبدي . ثم عمل ذنبا آخر فقال : رب , إني عملت ذنبا فاغفره لي . فقال عز وجل : علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به , قد غفرت لعبدي , ثم عمل ذنبا آخر فقال : رب , إني عملت ذنبا فاغفره . فقال عز وجل : عبدي علم أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به , أشهدكم أني قد غفرت لعبدي , فليعمل ما شاء".*

*  لكن انتبه !!*
* فهناك فرق كبير بين هذا الذي أخبر عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين المُصر، فهذا الرجل يجاهد نفسه على ترك المعاصي فإذا غلبته نفسه ووقع في المعصية ندم واستغفر وهكذا فهو دائم المجاهدة لنفسه وهواه ،والآخر المصر لا تبدو منه مجاهدة ولا يستغفر ولا يندم ،* 
* فالأول موعود بالمغفرة طالما كان على هذا الحال من المجاهدة والتوبة والاستغفار والندم.*


* ومن الآن عليك ان*

* " إذا أسأت فأحسن".*

* "إذا عملت سيئة فأتبعها حسنة تمحها".*

**


** 

* بدل تهاونك بالصلاة  بالحفاظ على الصلاة 
والتقرب للرب فيها وأدائها في أوقاتها* 

** 

**

* بدل عقوقك بوالديك بالبر بهما 
وطاعتهما والإحسان إليهما* 

** 

** 

* بدل ساعات نومك الطويلة 
بوقفة بين يدي الله تعالى في ساعات السحر* 

** 

* * 

** 

* بدل رفقة سيئة برفقة صالحة 
تعينك على الطاعة والدين* 

* * 

** 

**

----------


## moamen5005

* بدلي أختي سفورك وتبرجك*
*  بحفاظك على حجابك وعفافك* 

 ** 

 * * 

 ** 

 * بدل ظلمك لنفسك ولغيرك* 
*  بالإستغفار والتوبة* 

 ** 

 * * 

 ** 

 * بدل بخلك وتقتيرك بالصدقة* 
* كي يبارك الله في مالك ويكفر ذنوبك*

 ** 

 * * 

 ** 

 * بدل سخطك وجزعك بالصبر*
*  والتسليم لرب العالمين* 

 ** 

 **

 * بدل أشرطة الغناء  بأشرطة القرآن*
*  ففي قراءة القرآن الإطمئنان وسكينة القلوب وراحة النفوس* 

 ** 

 ** 

 * بدل ألفاظك السيئة بألفاظ جميلة* 

 ** 

 **

----------


## moamen5005

* بدل العادة  بالعبادة* 
*  لتصبح حياتك كلها عبادة وطاعة لله تعالى* 

 * * 

 ** 

 *بدل الغيبة والنميمة بذكر الله تعالى* 

 **

 ** 

 ** 

 *يقول الله تعالى :*

 * " الا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما "*


** 


*نسأل الله مغفرة ذنوبنا والتجاوز عن سيئاتنا ،*

* وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.* 

**

----------

